#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Matsumoto

## happynz

Nice place to spend New Year's Day.





Hey!   :Smile:   Canned happiness.  Shochu + low-calorie citrus drink = healthy buzz.   :Wink:

----------


## Luigi

That blue sky and snow capped mountains look crisp.


Though not as crisp as the can of 9%.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Drank a can of something similar when I was in Tokyo a couple of years ago.

Brutal stuff.

----------


## David48atTD

^^^ 
Nice one ... like that 9% Strong Zero!

----------


## happynz

It's zero, but it's a strong zero. 

I have no problem with the Chu-Hi (shochu + highball) product.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Looks nice (as far as one can tell from two pictures...) if a little bit cold.

----------


## reinvented

im a fan of shochu/ soju

underrated as a tipple
nice alternative to beer, goes with most things (or nothing), not too strong

----------


## baldrick

soju is korean lau khow

----------


## happynz

For the trainspotters, Matsumoto Station.

----------


## Mendip

My daughter goes to school with a lot of high heeled Thai kids and many if them seemed to be off to Japan for the Christmas holidays. I was wondering why... maybe one of the closest destinations to Thailand with snow?

What made you choose Japan HNZ?

Japan's been on my list for a while but never seem to get the time. I've visited a lot of Japanese websites and it always makes me think of going one day!

----------


## Dillinger

> My daughter goes to school with a lot of high heeled Thai kids and many if them seemed to be off to Japan for the Christmas holidays. I was wondering why... maybe one of the closest destinations to Thailand with snow?


Not in December.... Maybe  February or March

----------


## happynz

> What made you choose Japan HNZ?


I work in the sandpit and for a change really wanted cold and green. The wife is in Thailand so logistically that makes northeast Asia a better choice than Europe.

----------


## happynz

Shop front, New year's week, Matsumoto City





Fresh potable water burbles up from springs all over the city.



Matsumoto cemetery... chefs' memorial?

----------


## happynz

Snow! What I came here for...



Just a dusting, mind, but snow nonetheless.

----------


## BLD

> My daughter goes to school with a lot of high heeled Thai kids and many if them seemed to be off to Japan for the Christmas holidays. I was wondering why... maybe one of the closest destinations to Thailand with snow?
> 
> What made you choose Japan HNZ?
> 
> Japan's been on my list for a while but never seem to get the time. I've visited a lot of Japanese websites and it always makes me think of going one day!


Just come across this thread. Japan's definately a great place to go if one's getting jaded in sth East Asia. I went with the wife and oldest nipper we flew Vientiane to Seoul then train to busan then a ferry over to Japan.  Fantastic place. Squeaky clean and everything works people are friendly to. My boy is learning Japanese in school here in Australia  now  and doing well in it.so perhaps that trip sparked his imagination. I bunged up a thread about it to called Amongst the Kimchi eaters  I think. Wouldn't hesitate to go again

----------


## misskit

^ Flights from Japan/Thailand are really inexpensive lately. Hope I will get a chance to get up there this year end.

----------

